# Zoloft Irritability



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

For the past two weeks and a half I have been on a daily dose of 100mg Zoloft. I upped the dose from 75mg witch I had been on for about three weeks from before. I stopped myself from going directly from 50 to 100 because I felt quite irrtable and just generally in a bad mood.

My main problem is not necissarily mood, it's mostly anxiety and a low mood resulting from it (that is atleast my best bet at the present time). 

Now I decided to just up the dose and not give a **** about the side effects and just keep on going. But about two weeks in the only actual conversations I've been having with the three other members of my family have been me just being completley pissed off. To me it feels normal, I don't feel depressed or anxiety, it just feels right to flip off on them. 

So my mother really came back at me and then I started thinking twice about what I'd been doing and I concluded it was the medicine. So I went down to 50 but that just resulted in a serious fatigue problem.

So, tl;dr I'm having irritability issues after upping zoloft dose, is this common? and is it a side effect that go away or persist?
I'm also feeling, don't remember what it is called, but a sense of not being able to sit still.


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

It's like I want nicotine, but no matter how much cigarettes I smoke it just won't subside, or sugars... ****ing craving for everything.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel the same way on Zoloft. I am quick to anger, and I get very impatient. I lowered my dose from 100mg back down to 50mg and I feel a lot better.


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm glad to know I am not the only one. I guess having anxiety is better than being an insolate prick  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very common. Should go away in time. If not, see your doctor.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

As was noted above it is a quite common side effect when you begin treatment. If it persists definitely talk to you doctor and find an alternative to try. If that causes the same problem I would suggest trying a mood stabilizer like Lamictal. I am very "sensitive" to seritonergic medications. I have been on all of the SSRI's and SNRI's as well as several TCA's they all cause me the same problems you discussed. Because nothing that ends up having a strong overall effect of increasing serotonin in the synapses and post synaptic receptors in my brain will do me much good I am taking lamictal for unipolar depression along with Diazepam and Alprazolam for anxiety disorders. I hope things work out for you dude. The beginning side effects of SSRI's are lame, just don't raise the dose too quick and see how things are after 6-8 weeks.


----------

